# Elgin



## Hart Pheobe (Monday at 1:04 PM)

Picked this up a few months ago.have sourced most of the parts need a truss rod plate and a tank.would like to have more info on what year.it has a odd fork it's not tapped for a frt fender? Thanks


----------



## piercer_99 (Monday at 1:36 PM)

most likely 1930.

🧐


----------



## J-wagon (Monday at 2:01 PM)

Perhaps @Mr. Monkeyarms similar finding, solution:
Post in thread 'What bike did you work on today?' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-work-on-today.161390/post-1478561


----------



## juvela (Monday at 4:13 PM)

-----

mudguard mount -

sometimes a rubber expander plug in the steerer is employed

[have no knowledge of Elgin products]


-----


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Monday at 4:16 PM)

Rubber cork, threaded insert & machine screw. Drill hole in cork, insert the insert, screw tight to expand cork inside steer tube. All from the hardware aisle at Ace. I may have cut the narrow end of the cork off. Drill hole same size as screw so insert is tight fitting in cork. Seems to work great so far. 👍


----------



## BFGforme (Monday at 9:54 PM)

Suspended member


----------



## Mercian (Wednesday at 3:26 AM)

H63297. Westfield built, 1930, low production year.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Wednesday at 10:20 PM)

Looks similar. 








						20s elgin | Project Rides
					

Picked this up a few months ago.have sourced most of the parts need a truss rod plate and a tank.would like to have more info on what year.it has a odd fork it's not tapped for a frt fender? Thanks Ron




					thecabe.com


----------



## SKPC (Thursday at 6:12 AM)

Good stuff Phil!   Most excellent...


----------

